
Show HN: Turning science papers into referenced news items - philgooch
https://www.scholarcy.com/labs
======
philgooch
Hi all

I've put some of the features of Scholarcy into a little online tool that
pulls the highlights and main claims from a research paper. Where possible, it
will create links direct to free versions of cited papers, and creates a
background reading list from Wikipedia.

I'm hoping it will be useful for people who want to get a digest of recently
published papers (e.g. from arxiv.org) first-hand, rather than relying on
third-hand reports in the media. Or might be useful for journalists who want
to get some headlines and quotable content.

Thanks!

